# 1967 GTO Instrument Panel Attachment to Dash



## Rookie Restorer (Jun 19, 2020)

I am sure that someone else has posted this question before, but I can't find the question-and-answer. I have the bezel screws to attach the instrument panel to the dash of my '67 GTO, but I have no clue as to what goes in the circular holes at the top, and in the rectangular cutouts at the bottom of the dash in order to hold the screws. I looked in the Restoration Guide and found an excellent exploded view of the instrument panel and dash that shows everything BUT the bezel screws and inserts. Help!

Thanks a million!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

IIRC the bottom 3 screws are short washer head design and secure into a clip-on cage nut that is slipped onto the lower metal of the dash.









The upper screws are the same and I believe these also secure the Pad; 
If my memory is off then the upper screws would also use a clip-on cage nut.









I don't have access to the '67 so going off memory sorry if I have the order incorrect.

Cheers


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I just put mine on my 67. The upper screws go through the bezel into the dash pad. There are plastic inserts in the dash pad that grab the screws. No cage nut.


----------

